# Some of are gear



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

This is some of the gear CAT 966 and 950F some 420Ds are 1 of are 420Es


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*some more*

same morew pics


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*my last 2*

my last 2 pics


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

BIG IRON........

What size site does that stuff work on? I especially like the wing on what looks like the oldest of the loaders.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*this is some of them we do*

http://maps.google.ca

on there in seach maps put the #### in 
44.706379,-63.60864 is are first 1 + where we keep the gear u can see it in the back 
44.706856,-63.61297 
44.706227,-63.61298
44.710261,-63.604875
44.710447,-63.602241
44.712151,-63.599355
44.70697,-63.585541
44.706989,-63.583991
44.709208,-63.585021
44.707767,-63.583921 new place just this year
44.710028,-63.587231
44.711038,-63.587628
44.705316,-63.592939
44.703253,-63.586732
44.704812,-63.596528
44.702346,-63.599381
44.699711,-63.595541
44.699253,-63.592992
44.698773,-63.592204
44.698391,-63.591565
44.698044,-63.590863
44.697667,-63.590316
44.69613,-63.591211
+ like 10 snall ones too tymusic


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't see am aerial view, showed me more of an as you were driving view.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*its showing me aerial view*



forestfireguy;965091 said:


> I didn't see am aerial view, showed me more of an as you were driving view.


i see aerial view


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

samjr;965138 said:


> i see aerial view


I see dead people.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

hoskm01;967146 said:


> I see dead people.


LOL...:laughing:


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Cool gear on those loaders. I've run graders with wings and run a double wing mack now but i think i could definitly move some snow with those.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

forestfireguy;965091 said:


> I didn't see am aerial view, showed me more of an as you were driving view.


Cut and paste the links into Google maps and then hit satelite view. Nice equipment.


----------



## ritchiegilbyemt (Apr 18, 2004)

so you are in burnside ?
im in elmsdale enfield area, service hants and HRM Rural 
i'll post some pics 
who do you work for ?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Mega*

out of fall river


----------

